
Disney’s head of streaming services explains what happened on launch day - jsfenfen
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/19/20973340/disney-plus-first-day-outages-app-amazon-bamtech-netflix
======
vlkr
“It’s a coding issue,” according to Mayer, “and we are gonna recode it.”

A few more details would be interesting.

